# What qualifications do you need to do carpet fitting in oz??



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Can anyone tell me what qualification is required for carpet fitting in oz. My oh is thinking of doing another course in the uk before we leave, so he can leave his options open for when we get there. He is quite interested in carpet fitting so if anyone can shed some light on this its greatly appreciated, thankyou...ellisa


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone tell me what qualification is required for carpet fitting in oz. My oh is thinking of doing another course in the uk before we leave, so he can leave his options open for when we get there. He is quite interested in carpet fitting so if anyone can shed some light on this its greatly appreciated, thankyou...ellisa


Hi ellisa,

I am a carpet fitter and I had to prove that I completed an apprenticeship with the qualification of a floor finisher as they call it in oz. as with any trade if the visa is being gained through a trade then the work experience is a minimum of 12 months out of the last 24 months but if you are going by another route then there is nothing stopping your OH from gaining an AQF III in oz to become qualified I believe it costs about $2000, BTW hows the house selling coming along?

weelee:clap2:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

weelee said:


> Hi ellisa,
> 
> I am a carpet fitter and I had to prove that I completed an apprenticeship with the qualification of a floor finisher as they call it in oz. as with any trade if the visa is being gained through a trade then the work experience is a minimum of 12 months out of the last 24 months but if you are going by another route then there is nothing stopping your OH from gaining an AQF III in oz to become qualified I believe it costs about $2000, BTW hows the house selling coming along?
> 
> weelee:clap2:


Hi weelee, Thanks for that!! in regards to the house we have a second viewing this saturday. I so hope they go for it as they are also second viewing another house on the lane, so its between us as they have told the agent they will be putting an offer in next monday on one of them...omg..i hope its mine as if it is i will be in oz christmas/january time. I'm terrified as i want it so badly Hows your house selling going?..ellisa:wave:


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi weelee, Thanks for that!! in regards to the house we have a second viewing this saturday. I so hope they go for it as they are also second viewing another house on the lane, so its between us as they have told the agent they will be putting an offer in next monday on one of them...omg..i hope its mine as if it is i will be in oz christmas/january time. I'm terrified as i want it so badly Hows your house selling going?..ellisa:wave:


Hi ellisa,
we sold ours last week we have to be out by 30 sept so are looking at going to oz first 2 weeks in oct we are so excited but nervous at the same time so its definitely shrimps on the beach for christmas for us. good luck with your house sale we hope everything goes well for you.

weelee:clap2:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

weelee said:


> Hi ellisa,
> we sold ours last week we have to be out by 30 sept so are looking at going to oz first 2 weeks in oct we are so excited but nervous at the same time so its definitely shrimps on the beach for christmas for us. good luck with your house sale we hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> weelee:clap2:


Congratulations on selling your house, i'm really happy for you weelee!!!!! Don't forget to keep us all up to date with your move to oz and best of luck:clap2:ellisa


----------



## DennisDuplaix (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice post with useful information.


----------

